# Bob Jackson World Tour arrived!



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Ordered in early April when the pound was still low... such a deal! ten weeks later, here it is!

I wasn't sure about my color scheme... burnt copper and red decals. I think I took a risk, but like it a lot. I didn't want another bike that screamed its decals. Will post more pics in natural light once the build gets going. 

Almost bought a stock Surly CC or LHT. LHT seemed more up my alley - I already have two road bikes, and didn't care if the new ride could go that fast. Then I heard about the Bob Jackson deal... Thanks Tarwheel2!!!

Also a consideration - my other three bikes all run Campy 10speed, and I liked the idea of being able to move around another set of wheels on those bikes - I have two different generations of Zondas, which are awesome wheels, BUT, when I travel with them, I dread breaking a spoke on a trip in the middle of nowhere - the spokes are hard to find, and hard to service, so a handbuilt campy wheelset sounded like a great idea.

It has been a challenge putting together a tourish, randoneurish, no carbon, all campy bike, but I think I've done a decent job putting together something reasonable. The ebay Store "highonbikes" from the UK had some amazing deals on the triple drivetrain. Went used on the centaur shifters and a couple other parts. 

(I debated about this a lot... I honestly don't plan on doing full blown 80+ pounds of gear loaded touring, so I think 30/29 will be low enough for anything I undertake.)

Record Triple Crank
Chorus Triple BB
Record Triple FD
Chorus Triple (Silver, Long Cage RD)
Record Headset 1" Threaded 
Centaur Cassette 13-29
Centaur shifters/levers - silver 2006 model (used but in great condition)
Seatpost - Chorus Aero (used)
Nitto Noodle Handlebars 46
Nitto Stem (used)
Brooks Swift - Brown, silver rails, large copper rivets - Ebay find - found it newly listed with a low buy-it-now

Brakes- Debating between Centaur OR Cantilever, and something silver like Avid... I already have the Centaur... but they are black, and the rest of the build is silver, but they are campy... AHHHHHHHHHHH - nice that this is my biggest problem right now... what would you do? In a perfect world, I'd have a pair of Campy Euclid cantis, but they are so hard to find.

Wheels:

Mavic A719 Rims
Hubs: Campy Record (silver) 36 hole - man these were hard to find - found them at a local shop that gave me a great price on them - they had been special ordered for a customer 3 years ago who flaked on the order!! Never hurts to ask!! 
Spokes: Straight gauge, triple cross 


Still need: Racks, lights, bar tape, pedals (should I go with clips or clipless??) etc.


----------



## dirtroad (Feb 15, 2009)

i'm diggin the color choice:thumbsup: 

looking forward to the finished product.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

That frame goes great with your riveted easy chair! Let's see a snap with the Brooks saddle joining them...


----------



## holy cromoly (Nov 9, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very nice. I can't wait to see it built up. The Campy triple group is a great choice, and I understand your wanting compatibility among your bikes. That is my main reason for choosing Shimano -- although I did put a Centaur compact crank on my otherwise DA/Ultegra World Tour. Personally, I would stick with silver brakes, however, because there a plenty of good options such as Pauls, Tektro.

I love the burnt copper color. Decals are a little too subtle for me, but if you like it that's what matters.


----------



## bigrider (Jun 27, 2002)

Very nice. I can't wait to see the finished build. I have a custom in progress right now and am part gathering. I took a different approach and mixed campy and shimano but wanted all silver components.


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

*Build Complete!*

Finally! Went with Paul Canti Brakes, in addition to the parts list above. White gel tape for now... one day I'll try the matching brown leather tape. Still need fenders and racks. 

It is REALLY comfortable. I don't know if it is the fat tires, or the higher handlebar, or steel frame, but it is really nice, and I'm VERY happy with it. 

I still can't believe what a steal the frame was for a lugged all out touring frame... especially compared to Rivendell, etc.

The build went pretty smoothly... I did everything except press the headset. Didn't break anything, but was a little inefficient with discovering missing small parts, etc.


----------



## Kolossal (Feb 12, 2007)

Holy Mother of God1!!!11!!!


----------



## zpl (May 7, 2007)

I'll be right back - I need to clean up the puddle of drool on my desk. That's a stunningly beautiful bike!

Scott


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Kolossal said:


> Holy Mother of God1!!!11!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

What a great looking build. Have fun!


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

Very, very nice. The color is fantastic, like a shiny copper penny. I just passed the 1,500 mile mark on mine, and I'm liking it every bit as much.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Bravo Chris!*

That's one fine bike! 

Joe


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

I agree - nice build on a handsome frame. I wish my LHT had a quill stem.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I'll add to the chorus. Turned out great!


----------



## Jesse D Smith (Jun 11, 2005)

Topher said:


> Finally! Went with Paul Canti Brakes, in addition to the parts list above. White gel tape for now... one day I'll try the matching brown leather tape. Still need fenders and racks.
> 
> It is REALLY comfortable. I don't know if it is the fat tires, or the higher handlebar, or steel frame, but it is really nice, and I'm VERY happy with it.
> 
> ...


That bike is just a series of smart choices. I hope you put a million miles on it.


----------



## Indyfan (Mar 30, 2004)

Another two thumbs up here. Way up. As far as your comfort goes, I'd have to agree with Jesse - a series of very smart choices. One of those the whole being greater than the sum of it's parts kind of things. I can't help but wonder why some people like to thumb their noses at steel bikes and their fans. It's really simple, you ride the bike and fall in love with the way it rides. Oh well, their loss.

Bob


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

Nice bike and build. Could you tell me more about the Bob Jackson deal?


----------



## messyparrot (Sep 17, 2007)

I really like it, the build up looks nice and clean.

Enjoy


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*Bob Jackson*



robwh9 said:


> Nice bike and build. Could you tell me more about the Bob Jackson deal?


Here's the deal: If you order directly from Bob Jackson in England, you can get very good prices on their non-custom "off the peg" frames. Their frames are all steel, and they have road racing, audax, track and touring frames. For the standard price, you can pick from a range of frame colors and decals. They also will build custom frames, but it costs $300+ more and takes a lot longer to receive. 

My World Tour cost about $600 with shipping and insurance when I ordered it in December 2008, and it took about two months to arrive. Prices vary depending on the exchange rate (Dollar vs Pound). Here's a link to their web site; check the link for Off the Peg frames:

http://www.bobjacksoncycles.co.uk/default.php


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Beautiful!


----------

